# Holter Monitor - anyone has information



## Desiree70 (May 22, 2012)

Wondering if anyone has information on how to bill for holter monitor for over 48 hours? We are trying to find guidelines when billing for 72 hour holter.


----------



## AB87 (May 23, 2012)

Try 93227


----------

